# RIDE



## BrendaP

I'm getting a sense that, in Greek, there's no commonly used equivalent for the English verb "ride".  I see and hear things like "πηγαίνω με αυτοκίνητο", "βόλτα με αυτοκίνητο", "φέρνω to αυτοκίνητο", παίρνω το αυτοκίνητο" etc.  And, as for RIDE as a noun, how would I say something like "Can I give you a RIDE home", or "It's such a nice day...let's go for a RIDE"?


----------



## Perseas

As a verb also _ταξιδεύω_.

_Can I give you a RIDE home? - Να σε πάω σπίτι με το αυτοκίνητο;
...let's go for a RIDE? - ... πάμε μία βόλτα με το αυτοκίνητο;_


----------



## BrendaP

Thanks, Perseas.  It's what I suspected.  No verb and no noun.  As for _ταξιδεύω,_ I always think of that as a somewhat longer trip than just "around town" Now I'm wondering...would οδηγώ ever be used for driving someone home? Or would that imply that you're driving a person rather than driving a car? Learning this language is such a challenge!


----------



## Perseas

_Οδηγώ ταξί/φορτηγό: I drive a taxi/lorry _(or _I can drive them_)
 Οδηγούσα 2 ώρες: I was driving for 2 hours
Οδηγώ πλοίο:I steer a boat
_Οδηγώ κάποιον: I lead/guide someone _(the meaning is different here)

 Another phrase you can use is _κυκλοφορώ με το αυτοκίνητο_.


----------



## BrendaP

Got it!  I would not offer to "DRIVE my friend home"!  Thanks again.


----------



## Andrious

Perseas said:


> _Can I give you a RIDE home? - Να σε πάω σπίτι με το αυτοκίνητο;_


Another option would be "Να σε πετάξω σπίτι;"


----------



## BrendaP

Thanks for that, Andrious!


----------



## amiramir

In a follow up question, how would you say: Thank you for the ride (home) ?

This seems a bit unwieldy, but I'm probably wrong: Euxaristw gia na m'exeis petaksei spiti. Or gia na m'exeis pai spiti. 

Thank you.


----------



## Apollodoros

amiramir said:


> Euxaristw gia na m'exeis petaksei spiti. Or gia na m'exeis pai spiti.
> 
> Thank you.


The 'gia na' construction with subjunctive does not work here. It should be:
Ευχαριστώ που μ' έχεις πετάξει σπίτι.
Ευχαριστώ που μ' έχεις πάει σπίτι.


----------



## amiramir

Apollodoros said:


> The 'gia na' construction with subjunctive does work here. It should be:
> Ευχαριστώ που μ' έχεις πετάξει σπίτι.
> Ευχαριστώ που μ' έχεις πάει σπίτι.




Thank you very much. I am assuming you meant that the 'gia na' construction does *not* work? Or were you giving an alternative?


----------



## Apollodoros

amiramir said:


> Thank you very much. I am assuming you meant that the 'gia na' construction does *not* work?



Editing my post in this sense crossed with your post


----------



## Αγγελος

Apollodoros said:


> The 'gia na' construction with subjunctive does not work here. It should be:
> Ευχαριστώ που μ' έχεις πετάξει σπίτι.
> Ευχαριστώ που μ' έχεις πάει σπίτι.



Actually, those sentences sound rather strange with the παρακείμενος (present perfect) tense; they suggest "thank you for all the times you have driven me home". The aorist would be much more natural here:
Ευχαριστώ που με πήγες σπίτι (or μ'έφερες σπίτι)
or else with a noun instead of a verb:
Ευχαριστώ για τη μεταφορά.

Lastly, the choice of the verb πετάω suggests that it's only a short and quick ride; it would be quite proper for the driver to use it, but not for the passenger, as it would imply that the service rendered was no big deal.


----------



## amiramir

Angelo,

Thank you so much for the very helpful explanation and clarification.


----------

